# Swedish Folk Costume Jacket



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

This past summer, I made myself a Swedish Folk Costume for when my husband and I perform with our various dance groups. I made my costume in the style of the folk costumes from the landskap of GÃ¤strikland, where my great-grandma Anna was born in 1891. Well, I made my costume for summer wear, all made of good cottons and linens, and now it is cold. I have a wool folk costume skirt I can wear under the main skirt for warmth, but it just seemed wrong to wear a modern coat with a zipper over the rest of it. Just wrong. 

So, I made a jacket! It is made of black wool, and lined with unbleached linen (and since I was using scraps, the sleeves and bodice are lined with slightly different linen, lol). It has only three distinct pattern pieces, with two cut of each, which I modified from a Truly Victorian pattern. (You need some sort of a starting point.) 
Interesting things you might want to know that I learned making this:
True Swedish Folk Costumes generally don't have darts, and if they do, they are to "improve the waist", not to emphasize the bust. (The Swedish word for dart literally translates as "waist improver".) This jacket thus has no darts, and all the extra waist material in the front is pulled in by a steep curve towards the center back of the bodice on the back pieces. 
There are little pleats in the back similar to those seen on old Victorian dresses from the 1870's-1880's, but as this jacket style is from the 1830's, they are likely holdovers from the 1700's or 1700's, much like the point in the back neckline of my dress bodice.
There are only three distinct pieces: front, back, and sleeve. Yes, that curved seam on the back is technically the side seam.
It is correct to hand sew the lining to the fabric so that your tiny stitches show through to the outside. In fact, it is preferred that you use unbleached linen thread for this. 
I love this jacket. I wish I had made one last winter!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I like that!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Love it. And you look so authentic in it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That is so cute! Love your hair.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

How many yards of material to make this masterpiece ? What is the white (over-skirt ?) that from the back appears to be a separate item ? I really like the way the sleeves are set in, it looks like you would have plenty of ease to lift your arm completely over your head and it doesn't look bulky at all, which I really like.

You have outdone yourself yet again, it's beautiful. Thank you for posting & hubby for photographer work.:sing:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, the dress is like this:









It's a _sÃ¤rk_, or off-white linen underdress, a _livkjol_, or a sleeveless dress, and a _fÃ¶rklÃ¤de_, or apron. And a neckerchief. So I'm wearing the jacket over all that, and the white stripey thing is my apron. 

The underdress took 2 1/2 yards of linen, the livkjol took 3, the apron 1, the neckerchief 1/2, and the jacket took 1 of wool and 1 of lining. So nine all told, but that's not bad. I've used up to 30 in one ensemble before! 

The sleeves are very easy to move in, you're right. I am just so pleased with them.

I'll tell my hubby you like his photography.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You look so normal to that outfit, and I love how you have your hair too


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

If I could get away with it, I'd wear that or something similar every day.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Excellent job. And your hair too! I love it all.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

You are so lovely in that! I am continually amazed by the craftsmanship of people on this board.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was just looking at your Etsy site, and all I can say is wow.. you do great work.. and that Viking boat... now that is beyond cool...


----------

